# Newest button



## Shark (Oct 18, 2018)

Here she is, 26.9 grams. Over half the weight came from eyeglass frames and the rest from mixed gold filled jewelry.


----------



## nickvc (Oct 18, 2018)

Looks good 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 18, 2018)

More pretty gold! I just love it.

Dave


----------



## denim (Oct 18, 2018)

Boy that sure would look nice in my collection!  Nice job.


----------



## anachronism (Oct 19, 2018)

Looks great Shark.


----------



## Shark (Oct 19, 2018)

Sold it today and was happy with the results. I now use a small percentage to pick up some better equipment. I now have a vacuum pump and a 2 gallon reservoir tank to go with it. A few fittings and a gauge, it should be ready to go. 

Here is a shot of the XRF reading just for the fun of it. It did read the same on both sides as well.


----------

